# Galaxy Hops



## lastdrinks (23/11/08)

I know i have been looking for posts about hop flavour and other characteristics, so here's my experience with Galaxy. I used it both with flavour and aroma additions, 20g each. Pontent would be initial statement but it hasn't been in the keg long at all so it will mellow. Solid passionfruit type flavour and definitely strong floral notes (grassy would probably be a bit unfair).

Now i have a good idea of its flavour/aroma i will use less next time, it is strong. As far as bittering goes i cant give to much insight, other than the 15 minute boil added the expected bitterness and does not seem harsh.


----------



## Effect (23/11/08)

galaxy and summer saaz thread


----------

